
Sendwithus (YC W14) Announces $2.3M to Humanize Transactional Email - alexophile
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/25/sendwithus-seed-funding/
======
mrmch
Cofounder of Sendwithus -- I just wanted to give an additional shout out to
some of the amazing angel investors included in this round. Full details on
AngelList ([https://angel.co/sendwithus](https://angel.co/sendwithus)).

I think it shows how funding in the valley has changed when a company founded
and based in a tiny Canadian city (Victoria, BC) can grow like this.

~~~
gwintrob
Congrats, Matt and team! They're building something that's seriously valuable
for any SaaS business. If you send transactional emails, check out this guide:
[https://www.sendwithus.com/resources/guide/](https://www.sendwithus.com/resources/guide/)

------
doublerebel
This is exactly what I've been looking for but couldn't find! Fantastic.
Sendgrid strips HTML tags in their Template Engine but doesn't document it --
I debugged their WYSIWYG editor and gave them the source of the problem, but
they asked me to send a video. After 4 rounds with support I had nearly given
up on finding a good service that mashes developers with the marketing and
design departments.

Three tips:

1\. Please optimize your SEO! Searching for _transactional email_ ,
_transactional email service_ , _transactional email comparison_ , I don't and
didn't see you in results. (Guess I should have asked Hootsuite :)

2\. I signed up from my mobile so I wouldn't forget -- your dash seems to work
great except the gravatar/account is fixed position.

3\. I tried to sign back in to confirm #2, but the log in link is nonexistent
on mobile.

Congrats on the funding round from a fellow BC startup! Hope to see you around
:)

~~~
mrmch
Hello fellow BC startup! I've brought your tips up with the team, thanks for
your feedback!

We use Jinja templates behind the scene, which doesn't autoescape by default
-- so you're free to inject HTML through a variable. You can manually escape
template variables with {{ my_var|e }}.

------
ldec
Absolutely a fantastic tool - well done, and thankyou for existing! Very happy
I can depend on you sticking around.

------
bedane
You mean I'll have to read through marketing BS when I need an important piece
of data in an email I just received? Wow, can't wait.

~~~
bvanvugt
Email Marketing is changing. It's no longer about spamming customers with
"marketing BS" whenever possible. It's about sending the right content at the
right time and delighting your customers.

Email (especially transactional email) should be an extension of your product,
owned by creative and ambitious product teams - that's what Sendwithus
enables.

------
Animats
By "humanize transactional email", they mean "make spam more effective". We're
going to need filters for transactional emails that filter out the spam part.

~~~
FooBarWidget
What? Transactional emails are by definition not bulk emails. They're sent in
response to an event, like when you've requested a password reset or when the
system warns that the CPU is on fire.

~~~
Iftheshoefits
E-mail doesn't have to be bulk to have spam in it. Not that I agree that the
implication the parent post makes will be widespread, but I can certainly see
some companies using such e-mails as an intrusive (spammy) marketing
opportunity.

~~~
markdown
We're sad because we haven't heard from you in 12hrs. Did we do something
wrong? Do you not love us? Log in now to show your love for our amazeballs
saas app that was handcrafted with love and powered by coffee.

